# testen ob Sound läuft



## Sladda (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo.

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, das testet ob gerade irgendein Sound abgespielt wird oder nicht.
Es kann z.B. auch ein Windows-Systemsound sein oder ein mp3-file das gerade (z.B. mit dem mediaplay) abgespielt wird. Es handelt sich also nicht um einen sound, der aus java heraus abgespielt wird. 

Ist das möglich? Und wenn ja, welche Ansätze wären hier die richtigen?

Danke und LG
sladda


----------



## irgendjemand (17. Apr 2012)

NEIN ... mit java so nicht möglich da du den sound-driver anzapfen müsstest ... was auch nur sinn hätte wenn dieser ein interface bereitstellt über das man die aktuelle aktivität abfragen kann ... was mir nicht bekannt ist das es sowas gäbe ...


----------



## Sladda (17. Apr 2012)

Gibts irgendwelche workaround-Vorschläge ?


----------



## irgendjemand (17. Apr 2012)

google ? system-sound-api ? beim spezifischen geräte- und driver-hersteller nachfragen ?
ich denke aber nicht das es etwas universales gibt ...

wie gesagt : java stößt hier selbst mit JNI/JNA an seine grenzen des sinnvollen und machbaren ...
es gibt halt dinge für die ist java nicht gemacht ...


----------

